# Spec V



## BIGJC6 (Jun 12, 2003)

ive been reading here ..for a really long time now .....and i think im ready to buy a spec v ...i going to get a used one ...there are a few dealerships around me that are selling a couple of 02 for 11,000 with 20k miles on them ...im fed up with my 98 escort....it was cool at first but now i have high milage on it so ..i want to trade it in ..before the engine dies on me ..lol...i was think once i get it to get all the recall work done on it ..then mod it ...what do you guys think


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Sure why not. There will be a bunch of people who will say the '02 spec sucks, but so far I have had NO problems and I have an early build one (bought in Feb 02). Just make sure that they (nissan dealership I hope is what your talking about) are going to honor the remaining warrnety on the car.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

I bought a new '02 Spec and the only major problem I've had is the tranny. The dealer replaced it under warranty with minimal hassle. Good luck with your future purchase. Make sure you do your homework before you buy. Check out sites like www.kellybluebook.com and find out the value of the car before you buy. Dealers will try to rape you. ALWAYS.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

I looked it up, and if the car is in very good condition, $11,000 is an excellent price.


----------



## BIGJC6 (Jun 12, 2003)

yeah i thought that would be a good deal too...11K ...or less..if all the recall work is done to the car...i should have no problems with car..


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

BIGJC6 said:


> *i should have no problems with car.. *


It's a car.... unfortunately you will always have problems .


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

well, i dunno about the precat recall but you should get the other recalls done, i forget how many there are. if you can try not to get the precat recall done, if they havent done it already. it makes the car run extra rich and it'll lose power, not to mention boost up fuel consumption. just get a header afterwards and you''ll be ok. out of all the spec-v's the '02 is still my fav. just some minor gliches, but well worth it for the red seats!


----------



## BIGJC6 (Jun 12, 2003)

sounds good ...thanks


----------



## BIGJC6 (Jun 12, 2003)

i sorta just thinking of getting a nismo cat back exhaust...then just taking off...all cats...and slapping on a turbo...runing 8 to 10 psi...on the stock motor...cuz i have a hook up for a turbo from turbonetics....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

BIGJC6 said:


> *i sorta just thinking of getting a nismo cat back exhaust...then just taking off...all cats...and slapping on a turbo...runing 8 to 10 psi...on the stock motor...cuz i have a hook up for a turbo from turbonetics.... *


I'm not even going to start with that


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> *precat recall... it makes the car run extra rich and it'll lose power, not to mention boost up fuel consumption. *


 wrong, they lean it out a little, you will see a mild increase in your fuel mileage. 

Please read about the recall before you post false information, there are many threads to help with any questions you have.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

BIGJC6 said:


> *i sorta just thinking of getting a nismo cat back exhaust...then just taking off...all cats...and slapping on a turbo...runing 8 to 10 psi...on the stock motor...cuz i have a hook up for a turbo from turbonetics.... *


 Not going to happen. Please read some threads about the on-going work to turbo the QR engine.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Spec V*



sr20dem0n said:


> *I'm not even going to start with that *


Not even worth boosting on stock internals. QR is a weak engine. Even with internals, still questionable as far as a good amount of boost.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah, how long did it take for SSR to blow theirs?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *wrong, they lean it out a little, you will see a mild increase in your fuel mileage.
> 
> Please read about the recall before you post false information, there are many threads to help with any questions you have. *


sorry, dumbass nissan service rep told me that shit, should have known. he also told me that it'll gain high end power, and i knew that didnt sound right.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

They're cutting your fuel input and and reprograming the ECU to less aggressive settings. You will not gain any power what-so-ever. You will lose power. May not be too noticable, but still sucks.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Does anyone have dyno numbers before and after recall service was performed?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

simeronbugh said:


> *You will lose power.*


 I've yet to see a dyno proving that. There should be no real effect on power since the engine runs to rich. Leaning it out should make it more effecient and would only hurt power if you were running major timing advances with some heavy mods. I like your second post asking for before and after dynos. The dynos i have seen have been stock w/o recall. then mods after recall. The after recall numbers are exactly what I would expect to see with their mods, leading me to say that there is no dyno proof that it reduces power.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

I would like to see stock before and after numbers. I would almost be willing to bet my car that there is a power loss with the recall service. But I've been wrong before....


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i just dont like the idea of having the ECU reprogramed to make it run "safer". they probably will change it to stock SE-R settings, 10 less crank HP? i mean i dunno about you but, it makes more sense to me that they made it run richer, to cool the engine more and lower exhaust temp. to avoid toasting the precat. wouldnt leaning it out make it run hotter? but then again i didnt read the specifics in fine print on the recall and i'm going on instinct here. anyways, i wouldnt get it done, i'm just going to get a direct bolt on, no mods AEBS Header in a lil while, then there will be nothing to worry about.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

If I could only find a place to dyno around here, I would tell you all myself. My car is stock and I haven't had the recall service done yet. What does it cost to dyno anyways? Thing that sucks is I would have to do it twice.....


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

so, i take my car up to Advantage Nissan in southern Houston for the Tranny replacement checklist and guess what they made me do, the RECALL. i'm still kinda pissed. they said it was "the law" ...BS.... but, aside from a bit rougher start up and running, i can tell almost no difference, but there is somehting different, my ass dyno just hasnt been able to figure t out yet, but it will. oh, well, they were nice enough to order me a new '03 tranny and install a header for half the labor price, which is exactly what i will be doing, so i guess i'll end up gaining power after all. oh well, shit happens. so what EXACTLY did they do to my car for the RECALL?


----------



## specv9325 (Jul 27, 2003)

in my case unfortunately, i had a 50 shot NX kit installed and wouldn't you know it, it fried my cat prematurely. Took it into the dealership and they not only did the recall, but also had to put a new motor in it. Had the juice under the hood disconnected before i brought it in (obviously), and 40 days later finally got it back(after $1250 rental car charge that the dealership paid). Prior to taking it in my guy at the shop hollowed out the cat and put a straight pipe in place of the 2nd cat. Once I got the car back it was noticeablly quicker, I'm sure because of the more freely flowing exhaust though


----------

